# Christmas cubes



## newtonbase (Dec 21, 2014)

Thread to say what puzzles you want for Christmas, what you have asked for, what you think you'll get and of course, what Santa eventually brings.


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> what Santa eventually brings.


hahaha

also, I don't think I'll get any. Maybe I can buy myself a clock, but idk.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

MoYu 6x6, MoYu 7x7, Square-1 and a Clock.

Yes I'm sad.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 21, 2014)

Moyu Aolong, Maru lube. That's pretty much it cubing-wise.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm getting quite a few lol. Getting the Shengshou 2x2 - 5x5, Pyraminx, and 3x3 Bump cube.
Also getting the Dayan Megaminx(Already have), Zhanchi, and mini Zhanchi.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 21, 2014)

AllTheCubes said:


> I'm getting quite a few lol. Getting the Shengshou 2x2 - 5x5, Pyraminx, and 3x3 Bump cube.
> Also getting the Dayan Megaminx(Already have), Zhanchi, and mini Zhanchi.



If you can afford it, get MoYu 4x4 + 5x5. Amazing cubes and worth the extra. (Unless these are being bought by someone else ofc)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2014)

Moyu pyra and 3x3x2


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 21, 2014)

I told my wife I'd like a SS 7x7 but she says I have too many cubes already so I've bought it for myself. I plan to wrap it and stick it under the tree.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hopefully a mega and a pyra because I'm competing in those in 1.5 months time and I don't even have a mega and a pyra


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hopefully an 8x8, a Gans357, and maybe a surprise or two.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've asked for 2 more 3x3s, Moyu 5x5, 6x6, pyraminx, and skewb, square-1, and a Dayan megaminx. It's my 16th birthday and I have benevolent grandparents, so I have a feeling I'll probably get everything lol.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Asked for a shengshou mini 7x7, dayan 2x2, moyu skewb, cubes for MBLD (guanlong?), and possibly moyu pyra.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 22, 2014)

An MF8 teraminx.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2014)

An AoChuang and 13 GuanLongs


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

I've asked for the moyu pyraminx and 6x6. My post Christmas cube order will be 10 Guanlongs all with my stickers and washers. Maybe a clock to. Where does one get a clock these days?


----------



## stoic (Dec 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I told my wife I'd like a SS 7x7 but she says I have too many cubes already so I've bought it for myself. I plan to wrap it and stick it under the tree.


I've done something similar!
Dino cube, gear cube, square-2 and an Aolong. 
Bought them myself, gave them to my wife to wrap...no disappointment on Xmas morning when she buys me something she thinks I "need"!
Also bought a 3x3x5 but couldn't wait so I opened that ages ago!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 22, 2014)

Aolong v2 new batch,mirror cube, moyu pyra and mf8 sq1 v1.



Cale S said:


> An AoChuang and *13 GuanLongs*



what?? Why


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> what?? Why



I have a comp with MBLD in January, and right now I only have 4 comp-legal 3x3's.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I told my wife I'd like a SS 7x7 but she says I have too many cubes already so I've bought it for myself. I plan to wrap it and stick it under the tree.


LOL that's awesome.

MoYu 6x6 for me


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

My girlfriend curated a cubicle wishlist for my mom. So I'm nice and separated from knowing what all I'll get. But somewhere on there should be:
- Dayan Megaminx (hopefully with ridges)
- Mini Moyu AoLong (hopefully stickerless bright)
- Dayan 2x2 (hopefully 50mm)
- Moyu Pyraminx

And hopefully black plastic for all but the Aolong... asking other people to buy puzzles for you is dangerous. So many variables can go wrong.

I also preordered a Mini Aosu for myself. *grin*


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

ShengShou 5x5 and MoYu AoLong V2


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Dec 22, 2014)

SS megaminx-Moyu Skewb-Square1


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 13 GuanLongs





Berd said:


> My post Christmas cube order will be 10 Guanlongs all with my stickers and washers



Is everyone just hoarding GuanLongs this Christmas?

Are you guys gonna build houses with these?


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Is everyone just hoarding GuanLongs this Christmas?
> 
> Are you guys gonna build houses with these?


Multiblind [emoji39] [emoji8]


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Is everyone just hoarding GuanLongs this Christmas?


Yep, I bought 7, but they were a couple of weeks ago, not for Christmas.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 22, 2014)

I've ordered a few Guanlongs too but it's for my mission to spread the word. Anyone who expresses an interest in solving gets a free cube and the web address for Bad Mephisto.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

My total Christmas list-

Actually getting on Christmas Day:
Shengshou Pyraminx
Master Magic
Possible surprise?

Getting after with money:
MoYu 6x6
MoYu 7x7
Calvin's Square 1
LingAo Clock (from thecubicle Berd, go to Other Puzzles then scroll all the way to the bottom)


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I've ordered a few Guanlongs too but it's for my mission to spread the word. Anyone who expresses an interest in solving gets a free cube and the web address for Bad Mephisto.


Oooo, I'm interested! [emoji6]


----------



## Myachii (Dec 22, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I've ordered a few Guanlongs too but it's for my mission to spread the word. Anyone who expresses an interest in solving gets a free cube and the web address for Bad Mephisto.



Great idea, v. thoughtful


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 22, 2014)

Berd said:


> Oooo, I'm interested! [emoji6]



It's only a 200 mile round trip from Hampshire for you to come and collect it


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe not


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 22, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Is everyone just hoarding GuanLongs this Christmas?
> 
> Are you guys gonna build houses with these?










Hmm....


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> http://i.imgur.com/aE6DlYB.png
> 
> 
> Hmm....



Website? I might order a bunch if they're going for that cheap.

Never mind, I found it


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Website? I might order a bunch if they're going for that cheap.
> 
> Never mind, I found it


Website!?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 23, 2014)

Berd said:


> Website!?


ZCubes. Order over 6 and they're 51p each. Ridiculously cheap. Ten of them are £5.10p. But the weight gets high fast, so it's £10 shipping extra.

But £15 for 10 cubes.. Cheap as chips


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 23, 2014)

I asked for a pink SS 6x6 instead of an Aoshi just so my mom would go "Oh! It's not the most expensive one, I'll get it!"

Being positive about the SS, and brought some Dayan Springs already.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 23, 2014)

Myachii said:


> ZCubes. Order over 6 and they're 51p each. Ridiculously cheap. Ten of them are £5.10p. But the weight gets high fast, so it's £10 shipping extra.
> 
> But £15 for 10 cubes.. Cheap as chips



They are showing as £1.36 each for me with free shipping and no bulk discount. That's still the cheapest I've seen though.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 23, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> They are showing as £1.36 each for me with free shipping and no bulk discount. That's still the cheapest I've seen though.



http://zcube.hk/Standard/3x3x3/YJ-GuanLong


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 23, 2014)

I was on completely the wrong site. My search took me to Champion's Cube Store which, after shipping, turns out cheaper to the UK.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

dayan megaminx and moyu 7x7


----------



## ImJustTom (Dec 23, 2014)

Aolong v2 White
Stickerless Weilong v2
2x2 Zhanchi

Only learned to cube in the last month or so, can't wait for my first speedcubes! (crappy rubiks ftw)


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 23, 2014)

asked for:
two dayan 2x2's, dayan megaminx, speedstacks timer, moyu skewb, moyu pyraminx, moyu 5x5, the new plastic instead of stickers rubik's brand cube, buzzle ball (first non-comp cube), and a rubik's junior 2x2 for my little brother.
Fun!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2014)

my grandparents sent me 50$ to buy christmas cubes (they actually don't know I'm a cuber) i'll buy them after christmas though 
my birthday is dec 31 so ill get cubes then. 
i palan to get a dayan 2x2, a dayan mega, a Shuangren, and a square 1
I also asked my parents For a SS 9x9


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

For my birthday I just got money for cubes, I might get that again.

I prefer getting money for puzzles instead of puzzles, since it's often hard to find a good place to buy them (PUZL really sucks for speedcubes).


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Hopefully a mega and a pyra because I'm competing in those in 1.5 months time and I don't even have a mega and a pyra



I got a ridged and a ridgeless Dayan mega so yay. Screw pyra I'll borrow one at the comp


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I got a ridged and a ridgeless Dayan mega so yay. Screw pyra I'll borrow one at the comp



Buy this one, it gets you 3000th in the world.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 24, 2014)

mini aosu


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 24, 2014)

I already know mostly what I am getting. Rubik's Race from my sister, SS 8x8 and WitEden 3x3x6 from my parents, and I bought and wrapped myself a Quad Cube. But I sent my Cubicle Wishlist to pretty much all of my relatives. So yeah.... I really would like to get a SS Mini 7x7 as well, because mine is full size and white plastic, which i dislike.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2014)

None... I think? I asked for lingpo, weilong v2, aosu in november, they were delivered in 5 days, and my parents said I could just open it. I'm not expecting any cubes, but you never know...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably a Pyraminx.
Wanna get into more and more twisty puzzles to make sure cubing never gets boring.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 24, 2014)

Aoshi
moyu pyra 
mini 7x7
aosu
calvinf sq-1
shenshou skewb 
100cc lube


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Stickerless mini Aolong


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 24, 2014)

I bought a mini aosu, so i guess that counts. Other than that, I'm not really expecting anything, but anything could happen


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 25, 2014)

After the first day of receiving gifts, I haven't gotten any cubes yet. I did get a Stackmat Gen III timer and the Cubicle lube set, plus $25 to the Cubicle.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 25, 2014)

3x3x2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd like an AoChuang and a Dayan 2x2. 

おねがい?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 3x3x2



That's not a cube.

What brand?


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That's not a cube.
> 
> What brand?


How do you know the pieces aren't cuboids, and it is actually a cube?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> How do you know the pieces aren't cuboids, and it is actually a cube?



Because I'm Santa, and I know what I got him.


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Because I'm Santa, and I know what I got him.


Get #wrecked


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 25, 2014)

After buying myself a SS 7x7 mini because my wife had said she wasn't getting me one I've just opened a V-cube 7 from her. The wrapped SS is now hiding in a drawer.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> After buying myself a SS 7x7 mini because my wife had said she wasn't getting me one I've just opened a V-cube 7 from her. The wrapped SS is now hiding in a drawer.



Feel the pillowedness...


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> After buying myself a SS 7x7 mini because my wife had said she wasn't getting me one I've just opened a V-cube 7 from her. The wrapped SS is now hiding in a drawer.


Awks haha


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 25, 2014)

I put an AoChuang on my wishlist. When I was opening stuff today, one of the things I got was a piece of paper from my parents saying that they'd buy one (they didn't order one yet because they didn't know if I wanted black or white). So now I'm trying to decide whether to get an AoChuang or a HuaChuang...


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 25, 2014)

I also got a Chromebook Touchscreen, which I am using to write this post. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I also got a Chromebook Touchscreen, which I am using to write this post. Yay!!!!!!


But is it cube shape?


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Feel the pillowedness...



The V-cube ergonomics are great but the SS mini anthropometrics win. Shame it's hidden in a drawer.


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Dec 25, 2014)

I wanted a Moyu 3x3, and other twisty puzzles, megaminx, pyraminx, void, mirror, etc. But unfortunatley my parents aren't actually okay with my cubing. So I just got a Shengshou pyraminx from my sister.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 25, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> I put an AoChuang on my wishlist. When I was opening stuff today, one of the things I got was a piece of paper from my parents saying that they'd buy one (they didn't order one yet because they didn't know if I wanted black or white). So now I'm trying to decide whether to get an AoChuang or a HuaChuang...



Aochuang for guaranteed results.
Huachuang for possibly better results.

However, remember that one bird in the hand is worth more than two in the bush.
Get the Aochuang if you're not willing to possibly waste money.
If you wanna take the risk though, be sure to write a review for everyone else.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> That's not a cube.
> 
> What brand?


LanLan, got an 8.73 single on it earlier


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Aolong, a Weilong, an Aoshi and an Aochuang.  This is awesome!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 26, 2014)

A stackmat pro timer


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 26, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Aochuang for guaranteed results.
> Huachuang for possibly better results.
> 
> However, remember that one bird in the hand is worth more than two in the bush.
> ...



I think I'll stick with the aochuang. I have a birthday soon so if the reviews are good then I can ask for the huachuang then


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife got me an Eitan's star for Christmas! She is so amazing, and this puzzle is really fun so far!


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 26, 2014)

Shengshou megaminx, Moyu Weisu, and Dayan Zhanchi. Loving them.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 26, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> My wife got me an Eitan's star for Christmas! She is so amazing, and this puzzle is really fun so far!



That'll keep you busy.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 26, 2014)

Rubik's Void Cube. Currently got parity on it.

Giant Rubik's Cube lamp. It's pretty hard to turn and sucks that I can't lube it.

Speedsolving book by Dan Harris. It's actually a pretty cool book for 2007, I wish he'd make an updated version though.

I'm glad I didn't get any speedsolving brand cubes though, because I'd prefer to buy those myself.


----------



## stoic (Dec 26, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> My wife got me an Eitan's star for Christmas! She is so amazing, and this puzzle is really fun so far!


Cool. That's an absolute beast of a puzzle!


Randomno said:


> Speedsolving book by Dan Harris. It's actually a pretty cool book for 2007, I wish he'd make an updated version though.


That's a good book, I learned an awful lot from it when I was starting out. Then I found better algs on the wiki. You might find this useful.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 26, 2014)

ellwd said:


> You might find this useful.



Thanks, I'll make sure to check that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2014)

I got an X-Cube and a Rubik's jigsaw puzzle. For the puzzle, there's two different cubes but the pieces are together. It can be a nightmare when you mix up two very similar pieces.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 26, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS! My grandmother just showed up with a 9x9. Well, technically she didn't, but she gave me enough to get one.


----------

